# Beaux the Wonder Dog ........



## Big Dog

will be 4 years old next month, oh how time flies. He's my wifes baby, she talks to him and he actually understands. Just say "ice cream" and see what happens! He sure has filled the void when we lost our field trial champion, Jess.

Enjoy ................


----------



## EastTexFrank

Good, good looking dog.  

Ours are getting old.  We lost one a couple of months ago.  I don't know what we will get to replace them when the time comes.  We've always had labs or lab crosses from the pound but I don't know if I have the energy to train one now or to exercise one properly.  May have to get something smaller with less energy and if it doesn't shed quite so much that would be a blessing.  I'll have to start doing some research on labradoodles or other poodle crosses.


----------



## American Woman

Big Dog said:


> will be 4 years old next month, oh how time flies. He's my wifes baby, she talks to him and he actually understands. Just say "ice cream" and see what happens! He sure has filled the void when we lost our field trial champion, Jess.
> 
> Enjoy ................


Beautiful dog BD....
He looks very secure and happy


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## BoneheadNW

Big Dog said:


> will be 4 years old next month, oh how time flies. He's my wifes baby, she talks to him and he actually understands. Just say "ice cream" and see what happens! He sure has filled the void when we lost our field trial champion, Jess.
> 
> Enjoy ................



I said "Ice cream" and he just sat there!

Nice looking pup you have there BD.  I bet he likes the water, especially during the summer.
Bone


----------



## urednecku

Beautiful friend you have there. He reminds me of Spook. Except Spook had a white spot on his chest. That was one smart dog, would do anything I asked him to do. He died at about 1 year old from a reaction to some heart-worm meds. That was about 14 years ago, & I still miss him. He would have a BLAST where we live now.


----------



## lifesaver91958

beautiful dog


----------



## Big Dog

BFF ............. 9/4/2004 - 5/29/2019


----------



## bczoom

Oh man, that sucks.  Sorry to hear about your loss Greg.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So sorry to hear about Beaux.


----------



## Doc

Ahhh So sorry Dawg.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm sorry.


----------



## Big Dog

This is a tough one, I ain't right .............

Cheryl and my life has centered around him for the last 2 years. We planned our work schedule around him since the arthritis set in, his back knees were shot. Believe me it wasn't the cost, hell his drugs were costing us $150/month. The last few weeks he was having more bad days than good, he let me know Tuesday night it was time. No more bad days for Beaux, I hope Luna and him have hooked up and the Lord's throwing the stick!


----------



## pirate_girl

I wasn't right either after Gretchen passed.
For longer than I thought it would last.
To this day I can't spend much time thinking about coming home and finding her there.
She waited for me, I just know she did.
One of a kind, one in a million, the one and only.
Each pet is special and takes a piece of our heart with them.


----------

